# Ottoman Bum



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL - "there's not one of my feet really ON your furniture"   .. love their ideas of getting comfy - my golden girl never really did this but my setter boy has some very odd positions to nap and sleep


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like Maxwell has been growing.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Awwwww <3 HOW PRECIOUS
He is so adorable and you can just tell how loved he is!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They sure find some interesting positions to hang out in! He's still as handsome as ever!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Has he ever fallen in between? He sure is growing!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL, LOL Roxy does the same thing, she is not allowed on the furniture but this we permit out of shear amusement she has even fallen asleep like that. Maxwell is a good looking pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks so uncomfortable, but apparently not. Amazing some of the positions they get in to to sleep.

Great pictures.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

starshine said:


> LOL - "there's not one of my feet really ON your furniture"   .. love their ideas of getting comfy - my golden girl never really did this but my setter boy has some very odd positions to nap and sleep


That's the funny thing, he's totally allowed on the couch, but he'd rather sleep hanging halfway off. And he does sleep, soundly!



Max's Dad said:


> Looks like Maxwell has been growing.


He just won't quit! I'm waiting for that awkward stage, but so far we've managed to stay somewhat proportional. We'll see!



Kayla said:


> Awwwww <3 HOW PRECIOUS
> He is so adorable and you can just tell how loved he is!!!


Aww, thank you. He is really, really loved.



Dallas Gold said:


> They sure find some interesting positions to hang out in! He's still as handsome as ever!


I know, and it just cracks me up. He hasn't really done the belly up sprawl like Yogi does...until last night! He slept most of the evening Yogi-style.



inge said:


> Has he ever fallen in between? He sure is growing!


Too funny that you should say this, I'll attach another picture at the end here.



Barkr said:


> LOL, LOL Roxy does the same thing, she is not allowed on the furniture but this we permit out of shear amusement she has even fallen asleep like that. Maxwell is a good looking pup.


Thank you. Like I said above, he really is allowed on the furniture (it's 11 years old and suffered through 3 kids--don't think there's much he can subject it to that hasn't already happened, LOL!)



CAROLINA MOM said:


> He looks so uncomfortable, but apparently not. Amazing some of the positions they get in to to sleep.
> 
> Great pictures.


I know! At first I thought he was just resting the front half of his body on the ottoman, but his back legs are totally hanging there. I mean they are touching the ground, but not supporting him. Weirdo.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Puppies do certainly find some interesting places to sleep. That's very funny.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Maxwell, you are beyond adorable! I can remember when Clyde couldn't fit under the coffee table anymore, he cried and cried.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh he is so cute !!! Your boy is really special )))) 

:wavey:


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Puppies do certainly find some interesting places to sleep. That's very funny.


Haha, that's for sure. He is one silly pup.



GoldenMum said:


> Maxwell, you are beyond adorable! I can remember when Clyde couldn't fit under the coffee table anymore, he cried and cried.


Maxwell used to sleep on the shelf under our coffee table too when he was little little. A few weeks ago he tried to get back under there, and he just didn't fit. The very confused look on his face was priceless!



T-Joy said:


> Oh he is so cute !!! Your boy is really special ))))
> 
> :wavey:


Thank you very much!


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

What a silly dog. Love the pictures, thanks.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

oh that is HILARIOUS!! I can't believe he's really sleeping like that... what a hoot!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like Maxwell is in that lanky stage and is showing off his long legs.  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh my goodness that is FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

The xool leather probably feels good on his belly! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

